
Show HN: Fetch – Lead enrichment bot for Slack - amplemarket
http://fetch.amplemarket.com
======
amplemarket
Hey there! John from amplemarket fetch here. We built fetch to allow people to
have real time insights about new users/customers. Would love to get some
feedback from you guys.

